# shrimplet safe sponge prefilter for Hang on back filter?



## stan

My female is running around with a belly full of eggs!!

Now i'm starting to worry if my sponge pre-filter (on the intake of my AquaClear Hangon the Back filter) is fine enough to keep new born shrimplet from getting sucked in!!

I have now experience how tiny new born shrimplets are any advice on this?

Current I have a sponge very similar to this one: (If not, mine might be very slightly coarser)
Maxi Jet Pre Filter Sponge

Should I use replace with this one (finer sponge)?:
Pre Filter Sponge

I also read about this online (anyone has them)?:
Aquarium Pre Filter; Filter Max intake filters for HOB, canister filters, etc.

What do you guys think??


----------



## CRS Fan

The Lustar Filter Max series are excellent. I would use the FM I for an AC 20, 30, or 50. I also really like the 16mm Stainless Steel strainers. PM Jiang604 if these are what you want. The SS Strainers aren't nearly as cost effective however .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven

and the SS prefilters skips out on the extra biological/mechanical filteration capacity


----------



## stan

CRS Fan said:


> The Lustar Filter Max series are excellent. I would use the FM I for an AC 20, 30, or 50. I also really like the 16mm Stainless Steel strainers. PM Jiang604 if these are what you want. The SS Strainers aren't nearly as cost effective however .
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Any Idea where i'd be able to get the The Lustar Filter Max series ?? I hope they fit alright on my aquaclear 20

what does the 16mm Stainless Steel strainers look like anyways? can't imagine how they would look?

Thanks


----------



## seanyuki

I got mine from Kenfish.com

ATI POND & PRE FILTERS

http://www.kensfish.com/atipondandprefilters.html


----------



## doogie

Hi, I have just got into shrimp, have an aquaclear 50 HOB filter and I was able to pickup a Fluval Edge prefilter and it fits rite on the 50's intake. Granted not too fancy but it may serve the purpose. Just my 2¢.
D


----------



## mysticalnet

I use aquaclear sponge, just cut a X in it, and put your intake in, simple and fast and cheap.


----------



## The Guy

I got very fine blue colored foam tube filters Roger's aquatics they work great and slide over an A/C inlet tube then use an elastic band to hold it on tight and an elastic on the other end to keep it tightly closed off. I have a couple if your stuck.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## stan

I currently have a prefilter sponge on the in take. how ever i'm worried that it's not fine enough, and the new born shrimp would still go through? my sponge is about as coarse as the aquaclear sponge.


mysticalnet said:


> I use aquaclear sponge, just cut a X in it, and put your intake in, simple and fast and cheap.


Thanks for everyones advice~


----------



## Morainy

If your prefilter is as coarse as an Aquaclear sponge, I don't think that the shrimplets would go through it. (Just my opinion... I've got an Aquaclear sponge as a prefilter on one tank and it's working fine.)


----------



## CRS Fan

stan said:


> Any Idea where i'd be able to get the The Lustar Filter Max series ?? I hope they fit alright on my aquaclear 20
> 
> what does the 16mm Stainless Steel strainers look like anyways? can't imagine how they would look?
> 
> Thanks


I got my Filter Max I from Pets and Ponds. April or Canadian Aquatics could possibly order them for you too.

Here is a pic of a 16mm SS Strainer attached to an AC50:










Good luck on the hunt.

Stuart


----------



## stan

Sweet. I think I might replace my current sponge with a finer sponge for the peace of mind ~lol
The 16mm SS Strainer sure looks cool~
thanks!


----------

